# Tweak Windows to Improve Game Performance?



## TheMatt

Hi all,

I was wondering if there were any general tweaks to make to Windows to improve the overall performance of games. Some of my games need to be run without AA and at lower settings, and I was wondering if there were any tweaks to improve 3D video rendering performance. Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## pharoah

on this window goto control panel,system under advanced.set it for best performance it will make xp look like an older os.then just go to display,and give it the xp look back.also if its a non-online game kill the net connection and virus program.


----------



## TheMatt

Thanks for the advice pharoah. I am already using minimal visual themes. I will try the other suggestions. What I am mainly trying to minimize is CPU usage since I have plenty of RAM.


----------



## pharoah

one more thing you can do is go into msconfig,and disable as many things in startup that are not truely needed.


----------



## syaarif

well, actuallu im also lookin or this kind of tweak, unfortunately i still cant found, but i knew several way to improve ur game performance ( especially if u palying hardcore games but ur pc i not a high-end one ) 
as mentioned above:
-free as much memory as possible (processes, MSconfig)
-use synchonized RAM ( if 1 G with 1G ), never combine 1G with 512 MB even they are at same type
-add additional cooler (fan, heat sink etc) for your graphic card n processor
-overclockin !!!!!!!!!!! ( make sure u understand what are u doin )
-install all performance related update pack from microsoft if u are using XP or Vista (especially Vista)
-use the latest forceware driver for NVIDIA and same stuff for ATI ( i use NVIDIA though, but i know ATI have same stuff as forceware )

thats all i know, maybe i will add some latter if i remember, and ill post back if i found the tweak im lookin for


----------



## Ghosted

could modify XP itself, but thats still mainly a RAM reducer...

(eg WinLite)


----------

